# REC--Whole Wheat Pizza Dough (tnt)



## PA Baker (May 26, 2005)

This is a full-proof recipe that I use for all of our homemade pizzas.  It works great on pans in the oven and directly on the grill.

*Whole Wheat Pizza Dough*

1 package dry yeast (about 2 1/4 tsp)
1/4 tsp sugar
1 1/2 c warm water
2 1/2--2 3/4 c AP flour, divided
1 c whole wheat flour
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 1/2 tsp Kosher salt
cooking spray

Dissolve yeast and sugar in warm water in a large bowl.  let stand 5 minutes.  Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups, level with a knife.  Add 2 1/4 c AP flour, 1 c whole wheat flour, oil and salt to yeast misture, stirring until well blended.  Turn dough onto a floured surface.  Knead until smooth and elastic (about 10 minutes).  Add enough of remaining flour, 1 Tbsp at a time, to prevent dough from sticking to hands (dough will feel tacky.  Place dough in a large bowl coated with cooking spray, turning to coat top.  Cover and let rise in a warm place (85F) free from drafts for 45 minutes or until doubled in size.  Punch down dough, cover and let rest 5 minutes.  Divide dough in half.  Roll each half into a 12" circle on a floured surface.  Top and bake at 400F for about 20 minutes or until crust is golden and cheese is bubbly.

What I really like about this recipe is that you can freeze the dough.  Follow directions for kneading dough and shape it into 2 balls (before the rising step).  Coat balls with cooking spray and put them in zip-loc freezer bags.  When you're ready to use the dough, thaw it overnight in the refrigerator.  Cover and let it rise in a warm place for 1 1/2 hours or until doubled in size.  Shape, top, and bake as above.


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

Darn it PA! Why couldn't you have read my mind a little earlier! LOL!!I lost my pizza dough recipe YESTERDAY! I had to fake it. It was OK, but not great. I will try yours next time. Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (May 27, 2005)

I guess my psychic radar doesn't read as far as Edmonton!    I should have mentioned that the recipe makes enough for two pizzas.  Mine are usually more like 16" than 12".  It all depends on how thin/thick you like your crust.


----------



## Alix (May 27, 2005)

Two 16 inch pizzas? That would be perfect for me. I like my dough a bit thinner so it will work well. Thanks again PA.


----------



## corazon (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to try this next weekend. dh wants a "healthy pizza."  Thanks PA!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 17, 2006)

*Another TNT whole wheat pizza dough Bread machine*

Hi All, thought I would add a bread machine pizza dough that uses about half ww and half white bread flour.  I will only list the ingredients and you need to follow the directions for your bread machine as how to add to pan.

Yield  2 12 to 14 inches crusts

water- 1 2/3 cups
olive oil- 2 T.
lemon juice- 1 t.
salt- 1 t.
sugar- 2 T.
dry milk- 2 T.
bread flour 4 1/2 cups
active dry yeast 2 t.

I usually use, for the 4 1/2 cups bread flour; 1 cup semolina/durum flour, 1  1/2 cup whole wheat bread flour and 2 cups white unbleached bread flour.  You can also add a bit of oregano to the dough. This will be a slack dough.  The semolina flour is great in this recipe, but you could sub ww bread flour for it.


----------



## philso (Apr 17, 2006)

i always make about twice the above amount of dough. start it in the afternoon, punch it down and tear off a handful for the night's pizza. the rest of the dough i place in a plastic shopping bag and put it in the fridge. the reason i do this is 1) i'm always making a big batch of whatever to save time down the line (ok, i'm lazy), and 2) _the quality of the crust is sooooo much better_ several days down the line. it works well for a week or so.

especially if you form the crusts by hand in stead of rolling with a pin, you can get both a thin center and a thick outer rim that has those great crispy bubbles. (try brushing on some olive oil (or better yet pesto) around the outside that isn't covered with sauce. exquisite)

this way, you can have pizza on day 1 and on day 4 or 5. on the other days, you can accompany your meals with fresh out-of-the-oven foccacio or whatever. grab a handful, stretch or roll it out, brush w/ olive oil (or not) and top with fresh rosemary, garlic, cheese, kosher salt or whatever piques your fancy.
a quality addition to your dinner (or a quick snack) that takes about 5 minutes prep time.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2006)

philso, thanks for the idea and glad to hear that it works for you.  I tried that once but the dough kept rising in the frig so much I thought it was going to carry away the frig. Do you have trouble with the dough expanding in the frig?


----------



## philso (Apr 18, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> philso, thanks for the idea and glad to hear that it works for you. I tried that once but the dough kept rising in the frig so much I thought it was going to carry away the frig. Do you have trouble with the dough expanding in the frig?


 
yes, it will rise quite a lot the second time around, but all you have to do is allow it enough space in the bag so that it doesn't burst, and otherwise just give it a whack while it's unsuspectlingly lieing there if it seems to be getting too big. when i use it, i try to preserve the big bubbles when i form the crust.  it gives it that "artisan" look and crispyness.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I think I will use the above recipe and maybe give philso's technique a whirl

Thanks all


----------

